# madmans tumbler



## madman (Jan 21, 2007)

well here it is so far, everything here has been scrounged ive made some stopples, got the rods pvc tube, pulleys just need the the pillow blocks then we'll be in business mike


----------



## capsoda (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks like you got a good start Mike.


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 21, 2007)

You've gotta keep us updated.  NOW lets get those bottles spinning.  I'll send ya some test objects haha.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jan 21, 2007)

Lookin' good Mike. There is a guy on ebay who sells pillow block bearings for $5 or $6 each. (depending on the size I believe) That is dirt cheap compared to what the hardware stores around here are asking ($20-$25). If you want I'll try and find his ebay name.


----------



## madman (Jan 22, 2007)

hey gang thanks for the info and comments she be rollin soon mike


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 22, 2007)

hi mike,  looks pretty neat to me, very creative.  good luck tumbling,   rhona


----------



## Jim (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey Mike, Best of luck, bud. If I dig any killer pieces that need a tumble, I'll keep you in mind. I would like to build a tumbler one of these days. ~Jim


----------



## madman (Jan 24, 2007)

here it is gang geting very close now  thanks dad mike


----------



## capsoda (Jan 24, 2007)

Lookin good Mike.


----------



## madman (Jan 30, 2007)

heres my copper cutter mike


----------



## tiqhuntr (Jan 30, 2007)

Great job madman. Be sure to let us see your first cleaned bottle.


----------



## Hunter (May 11, 2007)

Madman, you have inspired me to build my own bottle tumbler.  I have been eye balling them for a couple of years now but could never get myself to let go of the cash required to buy one already made.  I started getting parts together today.  I will start a new post when I am done with a pic of what I build.  I also hope to see yours when it is complete.

 Hunter


----------



## LC (May 11, 2007)

Mike, I am Putting my order in for thirty pounds !


----------



## LC (May 11, 2007)

Actually Mike, I am looking at your setup, and can not make out how it is you are cutting the wire in that setup. I started cutting wire some time back myself, BY HAND WITH A SET OF HAND CUTTERS !


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 11, 2007)

Are you related to McGyver. Nice build Mike.


----------

